# Reporting FurAffinity Bugs



## Dragoneer (Aug 22, 2005)

If you find a bug on FurAffinity's perma beta site PLEASE report the problem here:
http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=298

List contains known bugs as well as bugs which have been fixed.



[ed. uncia2000]: Please do not post "MySQL Error" or slow down "bugs" on this thread. There are currently at least three threads "dedicated" to those. Thank you


----------



## Midnite (Aug 24, 2005)

*whoops*

sorry bout htat, was reporting in the last post -_-

well, on ppl's userpage, the handles are being displayed wierd.. you know, aim, yahoo messenger, icq, etc.

Their stringing together rather than seperate... er. Just looksie at it, you'll see.

--midnite


----------



## Midnite (Aug 24, 2005)

*profiles*

also, written personal profiles are not displayed at the top of userpages as before. THey dont show up anywhere really... Am i looking in the wrong places?

--midnite


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: profiles*



			
				Midnite said:
			
		

> also, written personal profiles are not displayed at the top of userpages as before. THey dont show up anywhere really... Am i looking in the wrong places?
> 
> --midnite


If it's a bug, put it where bugs go:
http://www.furpawz.net/fa/viewtopic.php?p=1579#1579


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 1, 2005)

*ahem...*

hey everyone i just came bacj from a looong vacation and noticed the site was really gone  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: ....

sssoooo.... where IS the new BETA site anyways?


----------



## Xax (Sep 13, 2005)

I just kind of prefer to find them and then display them in the most dramatic way possible.

(not that it really matters, I can never seem to hit the beta when it's up)


----------



## vashdragon (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry ive been putting my list of bugs on the forum on the beta site.  Is it ok to put them there or should we use this forum to report the bugs?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2005)

vashdragon said:
			
		

> Sorry ive been putting my list of bugs on the forum on the beta site.  Is it ok to put them there or should we use this forum to report the bugs?


Use both. The more the bugs are known the better.


----------



## Redemption (Oct 24, 2005)

*faulty settings?*

Why cant I seem to save my settings? I know its a beta, And i submitted a mature piece, but I cannot see it? I change my settings to ' YES' on mature, and it wont save.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: faulty settings?*



			
				Redemption said:
			
		

> Why cant I seem to save my settings? I know its a beta, And i submitted a mature piece, but I cannot see it? I change my settings to ' YES' on mature, and it wont save.


Are you referring to the "Saber" image?


----------



## TORA (Oct 24, 2005)

I can't even save the settings to see mature images... oh, bother. I'll just wait until FA is public again.


----------



## Redemption (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm having the same problem as Tora, I can adjust my settins, But there is no way to store them.  < Didnt there use to be < Save settings? > Well its missing, as because I cannot update my settings, I cant even veiw my own work. >


----------



## TORA (Oct 25, 2005)

Redemption said:
			
		

> I'm having the same problem as Tora, I can adjust my settins, But there is no way to store them.  < Didnt there use to be < Save settings? > Well its missing, as because I cannot update my settings, I cant even veiw my own work. >



Actually, that is the problem I'm having, Redemption... no "save settings" button on the bottom of the form. The source code has it, but for some reason, it's not showing up cuz of a "syntax error" on line 2 of the code. ROWR!


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2005)

TORA said:
			
		

> Redemption said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I re-organized the settings HTML a few days ago to place the more relavent information at the top and changed some context of the page. When I get home I'll take a look at it again and see what's going on with it.

I can see it fine in both IE and Firefox 1.5 Beta on my end, which is odd.


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 25, 2005)

what is the current status on FA?


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 25, 2005)

if im not too late can we add a little something to the search engine on the new FA?


----------



## MistressVixen (Nov 2, 2005)

*Whoops!*

I accedently put this in the other thread...

I can't login because the bug is the recover lost password.

But I realized I needed to reregister, so you might want to look into that.


----------



## StelardActek (Nov 7, 2005)

A few bugs I found:

* I use this face < ^.^ > and others like it in my artist comments. The dipples (aka 'angle brackets') get translated into '&lt;' and '&gt;' when I view the submission.

* Editing does not work. I guess it's not implimented yet.

* The new UI doesn't seem to have an announcement up the top anymore. Is it supposed to?

* On the main page, I see multiples of a few pics under 'Recent Favourites'

EDIT:
Also, clicking on anything in recent favourites gets me redirected to something like this:

http://beta.furaffinity.net/view/[n]/RL=http://www.microsoft.com

Where [n] is a number that is not the same as that of the submission it is supposed the recent favourite is supposed to be of.


----------



## UnicornPrae (Nov 7, 2005)

Clicking on a recent favourite sends me into a loop of page opening that leads nowhere as the picture fails to show. This may be the same as the last one but there is no description on the recent favourites either when there is one on the recent submissions.

Can't give a page it keeps cycling too much to copy or see where I am.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2005)

UnicornPrae said:
			
		

> Clicking on a recent favourite sends me into a loop of page opening that leads nowhere as the picture fails to show.


Yeah, we found this bug last night when the new theme was implemented. It'll be fixed reasonably soon, but not to worry, it's known. 

Thanks for reporting it!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2005)

StelardActek said:
			
		

> * I use this face < ^.^ > and others like it in my artist comments. The dipples (aka 'angle brackets') get translated into '&lt;' and '&gt;' when I view the submission.


Can you give me the page that occured on? I responsed to several different pages with a wide variety of special characters last night and was not able to recreate that bug.



			
				StelardActek said:
			
		

> * Editing does not work. I guess it's not implimented yet.


Check again.  We were still migrating to the new system when you checked that out last night.



			
				StelardActek said:
			
		

> * The new UI doesn't seem to have an announcement up the top anymore. Is it supposed to?


Good question. I also noticed that the Search feature was missing from the new layout last night, too, as I recall. I'll bring it up to Jheryn later, too.



			
				StelardActek said:
			
		

> * On the main page, I see multiples of a few pics under 'Recent Favourites'


That's because it records an entry for everytime some favorites a picture. If you see multiple copies, well... that's because multiple people liked it. We could potentiall refine it later to just bump the single copy of the image, but for the moment... that's how it works.


----------



## UnicornPrae (Nov 7, 2005)

Eeeek now the site is huge a damn near infinite page but there are no function buttons. No way to submit browse or do anything. Has something gone wrong or is this a temp glitch just with me.

Okay I see some git has spammed the shout box with yamete going by the name of Xerxes candidate for suspension if there was one.


----------



## wut (Nov 7, 2005)

UnicornPrae said:
			
		

> Okay I see some git has spammed the shout box with yamete going by the name of Xerxes candidate for suspension if there was one.



One can't report bugs if bugs aren't demonstrated.


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Nov 7, 2005)

The descriptions to the pictures on the right hand side go off the page, which a horizontal scroll bar will appear.


----------



## StelardActek (Nov 8, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> StelardActek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems this has been fixed in the mean time. The page I would have linked no longer has the problem. < ^.^ >



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> StelardActek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just my opinion, but I think this is a bad idea. On a live system it would be far too easy for the entire section to be taken up wit copies of one image.


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Nov 8, 2005)

It's kind of a weird idea to put recent favs in my opinion, when it seems like more than half the population of FA are Fav-Rapists and that category will likely fill out so fast with redundancies it'll prove useless for anything other than overexposing overexposed art. 

It would do just as well if not better to have a Random Submissions category or recents for different media or genres. I saw in a layout someone did that they had a space for recent story submissions. If there was something like that for that, flash, and music on the frontpage, it might do well to encourage people to submit those different types of media more often since they'll be less likely to get lost in the sauce.

Or if it wouldn't be too taxing on the code and if it's possible, try something where the user can select the frontpage content they want to see (Sort of like a MyFurAffinity type thing, like Yahoo/Charter/AOL/other ISP homepages).

Not that this is the place to make suggestions, but who's commenting anywhere else


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2005)

i got a few bugs. dunno if anyone knows about them but here they are.

1) when you view a submission, the details tells you you have 0 views. Now i know pics have had views, its not possible for every pic on FA to have 0 views, especialy when they have like 5 favs and 5 comments. 

2) i guess this isnt really a bug, but theres not Anthro catagory for submitting pics. now that the submission editing works, i was going through and changing the catagorys for my pics, and for the ones that arent anything but a char, ive noticed that there isnt a catagory for them. Its not a fettish pic, so that rules out all those catagorys, its not music lol, and as for the regular catagorys, its not animal related, because its anthro, and its definitly not human. lol

for now, thats all i see. besides some 404 errors on stuff like that new help desk thing you guys added. But im sure you know about that and the only reason its down is coz its new.

Great work, definitly like this layout better then the old one. Cant wait for FAs launch in 2 weeks!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 8, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> 1) when you view a submission, the details tells you you have 0 views. Now i know pics have had views, its not possible for every pic on FA to have 0 views, especialy when they have like 5 favs and 5 comments.


http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=238

It's currently listed as one of the bugs to be squashed. 



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> 2) i guess this isnt really a bug, but theres not Anthro catagory for submitting pics. now that the submission editing works, i was going through and changing the catagorys for my pics, and for the ones that arent anything but a char, ive noticed that there isnt a catagory for them. Its not a fettish pic, so that rules out all those catagorys, its not music lol, and as for the regular catagorys, its not animal related, because its anthro, and its definitly not human. lol


Yeah, that's a problem I've had myself with the new system. We'll make another round of updates on submissions to get those basics covered better.



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> for now, thats all i see. besides some 404 errors on stuff like that new help desk thing you guys added. But im sure you know about that and the only reason its down is coz its new.


Help Desk, Ask Fender, yeah... there's no temp pages for them yet. We're working on that.  Never fear!


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2005)

heh okay then, those are the only ones ive seen to be a big problem, only one ive seen now that isnt on that list it the GIF pics, aparently theres no maximum thumbnail size limit becauese i saw a GIF's thumbnail that was the pictures actuwal size XD

made the persons gallery look huge because that one pics thumbnail streached out the entire page.

just wanted to point that out as well ^^


----------



## Nobod3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> heh okay then, those are the only ones ive seen to be a big problem


Yet again, they forget about the biggest problem :twisted: Damn it! I'm abusing this post too! Oh Well. Um, a bug....I know, I saw one Yesterday in my backyard. Does that count?*

*Sense of humor not required, will laugh anyway[/quote]


----------



## monsterbait (Nov 10, 2005)

*Mood and Type of artist...*

I havnt been able to change these two options in the settings area, both just keep defaulting to the first options when you update.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Mood and Type of artist...*



			
				monsterbait said:
			
		

> I havnt been able to change these two options in the settings area, both just keep defaulting to the first options when you update.


And what two options are those?


----------



## Merlynn (Nov 14, 2005)

Well,let's see. In the pop up windows the come up when you mouse over a thumbnail,I've noticed that don't use contractions. For example,"Someone's" would become "someone is" in the pop up window. I also can't find my watch list. I've also noticed that .doc files don't seem to display properly,but .txt is ok. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Phoenixfire (Nov 17, 2005)

*Bug found.*

So yeah, I went through my settings yesterday and changed some options. Just to see what would happen. I went in and marked all the music so that it would not show up on FA, and now FA's page won't even load. Anyone else getting this problem?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 19, 2005)

I can't view anything with Safari. Anytime someone links me to an image, or I click a thumbnail on the main page to go to someone's gallery (and thus view the pic) I just get a blank screen and nothing happens. Copy and pasting the link to another browser works however. Safari is my main browser so I hope this can be fixed.


----------



## Vlcice (Nov 19, 2005)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> I can't view anything with Safari. Anytime someone links me to an image, or I click a thumbnail on the main page to go to someone's gallery (and thus view the pic) I just get a blank screen and nothing happens. Copy and pasting the link to another browser works however. Safari is my main browser so I hope this can be fixed.



What version of Safari are you using? 2.0.1 and 2.0.2 have worked quite well for me, and I also use Safari as my main browser.

Have you tried clearing your cache or deleting FurAffinity's cookies?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 20, 2005)

It's 1.0.3 and I have no idea how to clear my cache.


----------



## Vlcice (Nov 20, 2005)

Hm. 1.0.3 is rather old, so it's most likely an issue with the version of WebKit it's using; newer versions have significantly increased compatibility. Unfortunately, I don't think you can get a newer version for Jaguar. I don't know if it will work in Jaguar, but you might want to try downloading a CVS (development version) WebKit from http://nightly.webkit.org/builds/.

Emptying your cache may differ in the version you use; in 2.0.2, it's Safari --> Empty Cache.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah this is frustrating. I can never find updates for any Jaguar programs. Any update they're wanting 10.3 or better, and it's not like I can afford to just buy new OS's all the time.


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 21, 2005)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> Yeah this is frustrating. I can never find updates for any Jaguar programs. Any update they're wanting 10.3 or better, and it's not like I can afford to just buy new OS's all the time.



Have you tried Camino?  IIRC, it's a version of firefox for the Mac.

http://www.mozilla.org/products/camino/


----------



## Phoenixfire (Nov 21, 2005)

*restating..........*

Ok, I need to restate what has happened. I went into my FA settings and changed some things. Mostly wanted to see how good the filters worked. So I turned off a few different fetishes and all of the music. Now, if I am not logged into FA, I can see everything just fine. I can even see my account. But once I log in, I can't see anything at all. The page just goes blank and there is nothing on the screen but white. I even tried using the refresh button, clearing my cookies and a few other things. It also doesn't seem to matter what kind of browser I am using. If I am logged in, I get nothing. Anyone got any ideas on what I did wrong and how I may be able to fix this?


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Nov 22, 2005)

Phoenixfire said:
			
		

> Ok, I need to restate what has happened. I went into my FA settings and changed some things. Mostly wanted to see how good the filters worked. So I turned off a few different fetishes and all of the music. Now, if I am not logged into FA, I can see everything just fine. I can even see my account. But once I log in, I can't see anything at all. The page just goes blank and there is nothing on the screen but white. I even tried using the refresh button, clearing my cookies and a few other things. It also doesn't seem to matter what kind of browser I am using. If I am logged in, I get nothing. Anyone got any ideas on what I did wrong and how I may be able to fix this?



Just did the same thing with an alt account, and got the same results.


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 10, 2005)

I still can't upload JPEGs.

Thought it might be the browser, so used IE instead, nope, still can't.


----------



## Scynt (Dec 11, 2005)

For some unknown reason, about 30 shouts just appeared on my page that aren't addressed to me. They all seem to be from June/July.  I'm not sure what happened.

Edit: Fixed. Thanks a lot Dragoneer.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 11, 2005)

Scynt said:
			
		

> For some unknown reason, about 30 shouts just appeared on my page that aren't addressed to me. They all seem to be from June/July.  I'm not sure what happened.


In the future, click "Account" and then "Shouts". You can edit your own shots and delete them if you need to.


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Dec 11, 2005)

About porting in my old account.

I used to have the name Mitch_DLG as my account name, so, when I followed the instructions, with Preyfar's help, I made a new account to port the old one into.   However, it said that my old name was already taken.  PReyfar checked the list and it says no such account exists, but still it wouldn't let that account be made.  So, right now I have the account Mitch_DeeElGee, which is the phonetic bastardization of my old one, but really want my old name back.

Is there any way I can either get a new account with my old name, and my account ported into it, or at least just get my current account name changed back to Mitch_DLG?  I'd appreciate it very much.

-Mitch


----------



## timoran (Dec 11, 2005)

Clear "Enter artist name or keyword" when the search field is focused upon.

Simple JavaScript:


```
function focussearch() {
  if (field.value == "Enter artist name or keyword") {
    field.value = "";
  }
}
```

Currently, the code looks like this:


```
<input type="text" name="jumpboxvalue" value="Enter artist name or keyword" onclick="jumpform.name.value=''">
```

(Simplified a bit)

First of all, the name isn't "name", it's "jumpboxvalue" - second, don't clear it onClick, do the above code onFocus. Otherwise someone will type something in, go back to edit it, and it will be lost!


----------



## furry (Dec 11, 2005)

I submitted something as Avian-Other and it doesn't show up when I search for Avians.
I'm guessing it only cares about the 'other' part which kinda sux


----------



## offthewall234 (Dec 11, 2005)

These isn't a setting to automaticly view stuff in full-view.


----------



## Fuzzyball (Dec 11, 2005)

offthewall234 said:
			
		

> These isn't a setting to automaticly view stuff in full-view.


Yes there is, it's near the bottom of your settings page.


----------



## Fuzzyball (Dec 11, 2005)

Every time I open a link in a new tab I get logged out.
Is this a design feature of FA to force us to only look at one thing at a time?
It didn't happen in the beta, so I'm guessing it's a bug.
I'm running Firefox 1.0.6 on Win2k with SP4.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 11, 2005)

Fuzzyball said:
			
		

> Every time I open a link in a new tab I get logged out.
> Is this a design feature of FA to force us to only look at one thing at a time?
> It didn't happen in the beta, so I'm guessing it's a bug.
> I'm running Firefox 1.0.6 on Win2k with SP4.


We've not got many reports about it, but we're getting a few. Looks like most of the people are able to stay in, but there could be a few sporadic issues.

I use Firefox 1.5 myself, not had any issue.


----------



## alumasqrl (Dec 11, 2005)

not sure how to explain this as being anything other than a bug, so i'll post it here:

i've created a new account and imported my old submissions as well as submitted a few new ones.  
one of the old submissions was a 3 minute mp3 file:

http://www.furaffinity.net/art/alumasqrl/stories/1115945904_hellswap.mp3

the problem is that whenever an old submission page is viewed (any drawing) there is an embedded quicktime player on the page that automatically starts playing this file even though i've gone so far as "deleting" the submission.  (the file still exists though it doesn't show up in the gallery)

the player is not present on any of the pages generated for the newly submitted files.

i can see why the player would be present on the page generated for the submitted audio file, but not why it would be on all the pages, especially after the "submission" was removed.  weird.


----------



## Hungryjackal (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this is some sort of bug.  When you click the user icons from the "watch by" section of any user page, a new window opens instead of opening in the same window.  It kinda gets annoying especially when you don't notice it and you end up with many windows.


----------



## orena (Dec 12, 2005)

I found a bug using the search feature. Some words there are many results for (more then one page in any case) but when I try to view the next page it just takes me to the first page of regular unsearcher brousing and not the next page of search results. 

I'm really sorry if this bug has already been reported


----------



## Aelius (Dec 12, 2005)

hey all, I had asked around and it seems like this problem is hitting only a few members, not everyone, so I was wondering if something what happening.  I kept being sent to the "MySql ERROR! Please check the logs for information on the error(s)" page every time I try to upload something into my gallery.  Some of my friends were uploading just fine so I'm wondering is this is some localized glitch or anything like that?


----------



## orena (Dec 13, 2005)

Aelius said:
			
		

> hey all, I had asked around and it seems like this problem is hitting only a few members, not everyone, so I was wondering if something what happening.  I kept being sent to the "MySql ERROR! Please check the logs for information on the error(s)" page every time I try to upload something into my gallery.  Some of my friends were uploading just fine so I'm wondering is this is some localized glitch or anything like that?



I get that occasionally when I try to fave something, but it goes away when I hit the back button and try again. It seams to appear in different places for different people


----------



## eorpheus (Dec 13, 2005)

Lately, when looking at my message center, the links to the pics that people have uploaded don't link to the correct picture.  Sometimes it links to someone I don't know, sometimes it goes nowhere at all.  Sometimes it's right.  I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## Chikara (Dec 13, 2005)

eorpheus said:
			
		

> Lately, when looking at my message center, the links to the pics that people have uploaded don't link to the correct picture.  Sometimes it links to someone I don't know, sometimes it goes nowhere at all.  Sometimes it's right.  I don't know what's up with that.



I'm having this problem too.

EDIT: I think it's just that those pics have disappeared in the rollback, so there not there to be linked to.


----------



## dinrael (Dec 13, 2005)

alumasqrl said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> i've created a new account and imported my old submissions as well as submitted a few new ones.
> one of the old submissions was a 3 minute mp3 file:
> ...



I'm seeing something similar (I think) in my account -- a story that I wrote is being appended to every image submission. I've removed the story, but every image after it still has it there. Frustrating.

For instance: http://furaffinity.net/view/13656/
(MATURE)

I don't really want to delete everything and start over, but that if that's the only way to fix it...


----------



## TORA (Dec 13, 2005)

I dunno if this has been posted already, but I got a note, and couldn't respond to it with the reply button (404 error) and also couldn't click the name who sent it, as it linked to a non-existant user (didn't put in username in the URL).

-_-

So many problems...


----------



## FurryD (Dec 14, 2005)

No idea if that's considered a bug, or rather a technical impossibility, but I noticed that when i browse FA with Internet Explorer (which I did only to test something else) I get nice tooltip-like things when hovering the mouse over the thumbnail images, with description, artist, and so on, which is a really nice feature, and very helpful. It does not work in Firefox though, which is the browser I'm usually browsing with (and I'm sure a lot of others too).

So yeah, I was wondering if it's a bug, something that can be fixed, or one of those things that simply only work in IE.


----------



## TORA (Dec 14, 2005)

FurryD said:
			
		

> No idea if that's considered a bug, or rather a technical impossibility, but I noticed that when i browse FA with Internet Explorer (which I did only to test something else) I get nice tooltip-like things when hovering the mouse over the thumbnail images, with description, artist, and so on, which is a really nice feature, and very helpful. It does not work in Firefox though, which is the browser I'm usually browsing with (and I'm sure a lot of others too).
> 
> So yeah, I was wondering if it's a bug, something that can be fixed, or one of those things that simply only work in IE.



If you look in the source code, it's for IE only, I believe.


----------



## FurryD (Dec 14, 2005)

aw, darn. would've been nice. ah well.
maybe a normal tooltip could be used for browsers that it doesn't work on, at least with some basic info like the artist a submission is by, and maybe the submission date or something. well, just suggesting


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 14, 2005)

Browsing galleries using Konqueror (Version 3.5) appears to be broken. Both the "Back" and "Next" texts appear to not be clickable. Opening the Javascript Error viewer presents the following error:
Error: http://www.furaffinity.net/browse/xcode.js: SyntaxError: Parse error at line 2

Just thought I'd bring this up because I've been using Konqueror lately alot more than Firefox.


----------



## JSF (Dec 14, 2005)

The "back" button doesn't work on FireFox. I have to use the backspace/return button on my browser.

And the "search" feature is very awkward. Don't know if it works like this, or what.


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 14, 2005)

FurryD said:
			
		

> No idea if that's considered a bug, or rather a technical impossibility, but I noticed that when i browse FA with Internet Explorer (which I did only to test something else) I get nice tooltip-like things when hovering the mouse over the thumbnail images, with description, artist, and so on, which is a really nice feature, and very helpful. It does not work in Firefox though, which is the browser I'm usually browsing with (and I'm sure a lot of others too).
> 
> So yeah, I was wondering if it's a bug, something that can be fixed, or one of those things that simply only work in IE.



I've been sending them this script I found that works on all browsers, but I still haven't heard anything back. Even noted Preyfar and still no dice.


----------



## Gahtren (Dec 14, 2005)

I dont know if this is a bug or not, but for some reason when I log on, and I go to an artists page, I get automatically logged off, and I really dont know how to fix that, some one told me that using FF (Firefox) solves the problem, but I use FF, I dont really know what the problem is.


----------



## Stonelion (Dec 15, 2005)

I got a problem in that many stories, poems, and music thumbnails are broken images for me.


----------



## panthra (Dec 15, 2005)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> Browsing galleries using Konqueror (Version 3.5) appears to be broken. Both the "Back" and "Next" texts appear to not be clickable. Opening the Javascript Error viewer presents the following error:
> Error: http://www.furaffinity.net/browse/xcode.js: SyntaxError: Parse error at line 2
> 
> Just thought I'd bring this up because I've been using Konqueror lately alot more than Firefox.



I too am having this problem, it seems to be a small problem in an otherwise wonderfully working site.

Super kudos on getting it all back up though! Yay


----------



## Litre (Dec 15, 2005)

Upon opening message centre, I get duplicate submissions, but the clone links to another image. gg?


----------



## Suule (Dec 15, 2005)

That's not a bug, just the result of the database drawback.


----------



## Fennex (Dec 15, 2005)

FurryD said:
			
		

> No idea if that's considered a bug, or rather a technical impossibility, but I noticed that when i browse FA with Internet Explorer (which I did only to test something else) I get nice tooltip-like things when hovering the mouse over the thumbnail images, with description, artist, and so on, which is a really nice feature, and very helpful. It does not work in Firefox though, which is the browser I'm usually browsing with (and I'm sure a lot of others too).
> 
> So yeah, I was wondering if it's a bug, something that can be fixed, or one of those things that simply only work in IE.



That's the result of terribly outdated javascript.

Because I need something to distract me from more urgent matters I decided to make a greasemonkey script to fix this.

Because I'm feeling generous I decided to share it.

It _should_ also work in Opera.


----------



## Rey (Dec 16, 2005)

Is anyone else having problems uploading an avatar?  Mine won't upload.  It's a gif, and it's under 30Kb, but when I try to upload it, it just goes to my userpage, and the default avatar remains.


----------



## Radio F Software (Dec 16, 2005)

I am having trouble putting categories with my submissions... when I select the proper categories when I initially upload an image it will cancel and be listed without any information. It will work if I manually go back in and edit it a second time though... :?


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 16, 2005)

Rey said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having problems uploading an avatar?  Mine won't upload.  It's a gif, and it's under 30Kb, but when I try to upload it, it just goes to my userpage, and the default avatar remains.



Maybe you need to clear out your browser's cache. I always had to do that with mine before i saw a change


----------



## Zerophex (Dec 16, 2005)

I think that the site refusing to upload pictures, stories, poetry, the likes is a problem around here.

You see, it seems that for no reason, FA will shove at some users the "This type of file is not allowed. Please upload a valid submission." error despite using correct file types, with correct sizes, using the correct filepath.

This is rathe frustrating. Explanations for this error?


----------



## Claw_MacKain (Dec 16, 2005)

I keep having problems with the catgorizing... It allows me to set the first two catgories, but when I set the species and sex of the character of the pic being uploaded after it's uploaded the species and sex are set to the very first options and I have to go back and edit the pic to correct it...


----------



## Rey (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I checked in at FA today, and the avatar I uploaded was working, so all's well there, I suppose.


----------



## Litre (Dec 16, 2005)

the inflat-o-matic is working thank god !!


----------



## VJMorales (Dec 18, 2005)

*Bug report*

I found a couple bugs on the site:
1) The "species" and "Gender" cathegories always say "undetermined" when I upload something, even if I select something from the list.
2) Other people's signatures are replaced by my own signature.

That's all I've found so far.


----------



## Captain Oz (Dec 18, 2005)

Claw_MacKain said:
			
		

> when I set the species and sex of the character of the pic being uploaded after it's uploaded the species and sex are set to the very first options and I have to go back and edit the pic to correct it...



I had this same problem, but I found that if I set the species/sex/other categories after I select the picture, my selection is remembered and I don't have to edit it.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Dec 18, 2005)

Picture submissions:

- I can't edit the picture itself after I've uploaded it; not to add a thumbnail or alter the picture itself. 
- (echo) Species and sex always get reset to default when something is uploaded (/echo)

Other:

- Can't access multiple pages (it'll say if there's more, but they won't be clickable).


----------



## MidnightFury (Dec 18, 2005)

My "Registered since" date doesn't show up.

My "current mood" is also not visible.

Nor is my "type of artist"...


----------



## RuffyFox (Dec 20, 2005)

I cannot update my settings, every time I try, I get this...

"Error: you may not post outside things to your settings..."

I'm not posting outside things, just the info that is asked for!


----------



## DolomiteDog (Dec 21, 2005)

Pretty much the same problems as everyone else:
Can't stay logged on
"Registered Since", "Current Mood", and "Type of Artist" don't show
I can't edit the actual picture file.
The Species and Gender are set to unspecified/none, and nothing at all for gender.


----------



## runwiled (Dec 23, 2005)

I tried marking stuff in my message centre as read and got this error:


> MySql ERROR! Please check the logs for information on the error(s)



I didn't get it when marking artwork as 'read' only for anything in the watch notification, journal, favorites and comments area. Just brings up that MySQL error.


----------



## Clyde_Dale (Dec 24, 2005)

Radio F Software said:
			
		

> I am having trouble putting categories with my submissions... when I select the proper categories when I initially upload an image it will cancel and be listed without any information. It will work if I manually go back in and edit it a second time though... :?



Having a similar issue, although a bit more annoying...

I try and say it's a story, and it ends up submitted as artwork. I go back and manually edit the catagories, and sometimes it still won't co-operate. Sometimes it says it's a desktop for some strange reason. Other times it does something equally wierd, and the submission theme reverts to something like Abstract. And no matter what I do, there's even odds it'll say it's somthing else next time I go to edit it.

EDIT: I had to delete the submission, and re-submit it to get it to work properly. Even then, I think it screwed up somewhere, but at least it shows up when searching for Stories, so I'm going to chill and leave it where it is.


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Dec 27, 2005)

A couple of things:

For the users that have multiple pages, whenever you're viewing the second page, the "back" button doesn't work.

I also noticed the number of submissions is broken. Somebody can have twenty pictures while it's says 0.


----------



## Ashaera (Dec 27, 2005)

right, for a first post to these forums, i never wanted to post to this list, but here goes. when trying to reply to a note, or send one, i keep getting file not found errors when i hit the reply or send buttons after filling in the info. i've tried both intercrap exploiter and firefox, no difference. doesn't work in either


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 27, 2005)

Ashaera said:
			
		

> right, for a first post to these forums, i never wanted to post to this list, but here goes. when trying to reply to a note, or send one, i keep getting file not found errors when i hit the reply or send buttons after filling in the info. i've tried both intercrap exploiter and firefox, no difference. doesn't work in either


I fixed that. It was an error on my part as I was trying to improve the system.


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 29, 2005)

Journals are currently fubar'd; the text entry area for both title and body is about 25 pixels wide.

(os WinXP; browser Avant.)


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Are there still issues on the "Browse Filters" page?
I'm still having difficulty "locking" my settings. Usually ends up wiping the lot when I press "Update Filter"... 

Hardly "high priority" [*ed.* compared with the previous!], but somewhat RSI-inducing if it's going to be used properly.
(A single tick box at the top of each "group" to auto-tick the whole group might also be useful, if possible).


----------



## Gabe (Dec 29, 2005)

*Uploading Issues*

Here is obviously one more bug, or atleast something wrong.
More and more seem to be unable to upload new art, as it only takes them directly to their latest uploaded image rather then seeing the new artwork they just uploaded.
This occur directly after the image is supposed to be posted, but is nowhere to be found.

It has happened to me.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Uploading Issues*



			
				Gabe said:
			
		

> Here is obviously one more bug, or atleast something wrong.
> More and more seem to be unable to upload new art, as it only takes them directly to their latest uploaded image rather then seeing the new artwork they just uploaded.
> This occur directly after the image is supposed to be posted, but is nowhere to be found.
> 
> It has happened to me.


*spots your other post*; http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=452
Yeah, that seems to be the one... :?

Interesting that the "bug" has been around for more than a week, but is becoming more prevalent, now: would tally with Guppy's analysis with regards to the effect of an increase in submissions, I'd guess...

Am sure this must be pretty close to the top of the "fix list".


----------



## Gabe (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Uploading Issues*



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> *spots your other post*; http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=452
> Yeah, that seems to be the one... :?
> 
> Interesting that the "bug" has been around for more than a week, but is becoming more prevalent, now: would tally with Guppy's analysis with regards to the effect of an increase in submissions, I'd guess...
> ...



Lol, yeah, otherwise it might get a bit dull if an art/music and story site didn't allowed anything new to be uploaded.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Uploading Issues*



			
				Gabe said:
			
		

> Lol, yeah, otherwise it might get a bit dull if an art/music and story site didn't allowed anything new to be uploaded.


^^

Yeah, but there are still some uploads going through (somehow!), albeit a large number of partial/incomplete files and an unknown number of failures.
It is getting visibly worse, though, isn't it?

_*wonders whether anyone's going to put a big note on the front screen*_

(If Guppy's right- and his suggestion seems fair enough, since it's only the smaller files that are still uploading(?) - a short outage/tidy-up should at least buy some time).


----------



## Gabe (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Uploading Issues*



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> Yeah, but there are still some uploads going through (somehow!), albeit a large number of partial/incomplete files and an unknown number of failures.
> It is getting visibly worse, though, isn't it?
> ...



I really have no clue what is causing it and how it could be fixed, but I've never been good with coding and programing to begin with.  :lol:


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Uploading Issues*



			
				Gabe said:
			
		

> I really have no clue what is causing it and how it could be fixed, but I've never been good with coding and programing to begin with.  :lol:


Does seem to be a consistent issue re. only being able to upload so much of a given submission. Might happen when space is low or fragmented and thus Guppy's observation seems good to me.

No luck getting a hold of anyone tech side, but have left notes pointing to the appropriate posts.

Certainly wouldn't hurt to have a note on the front screen and/or put the system into browse-only mode (as a clearer indication that there's a problem!), but there's nothing I can do about that myself :?

On the plus side, having things go majorly wrong, I'd've thought that this is less likely to be allowed to happen again, rather than the periodic issue it has been causing, to-date 
_*is ever the optimist*_ 

=
Thanks again for the nudge on this!


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Note added to front screen by Vitae re. uploading issue*

(for anyone passing by) Best not to try uploading at present & await resolution of disk space issues, if that's what's up... :?

Sorry 'bout that news. Hopefully won't take /too/ long to deal with 


_shall remove this comment when cleared_


----------



## Gabe (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Uploading Issues*



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Does seem to be a consistent issue re. only being able to upload so much of a given submission. Might happen when space is low or fragmented and thus Guppy's observation seems good to me.
> 
> No luck getting a hold of anyone tech side, but have left notes pointing to the appropriate posts.
> 
> ...



You do what you can do.  8)


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Uploading Issues*



			
				Gabe said:
			
		

> You do what you can do.  8)


Cheers, Gabe 
Me, I'm just a watcher on the sidelines 

Have been talking w/admin on IRC and best possible for now is to have the system in browse-only (which I think it is now) with that message from Vitae, to make it very clear it's a system rather than user issue.

Confirmed was disk space (and/or fragmentation?) issues and will be looked into asap, to the best of my knowledge.
Per previous note, hopefully since it blew-up big-time will be "properly fixed" rather than be a periodic/recurring feature. _Thanks in advance to admin/tech for resolution on this._

Will hopefully be resolved in the not too distant future.
Many thanks for your patience & same from anyone else impacted...


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Above problem has now been resolved, I presume. Well, the upload is working again, anyhow... 

*uploads celebratory kitty pic*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/31079/

=

Thanks


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 29, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Above problem has now been resolved, I presume. Well, the upload is working again, anyhow...
> 
> *uploads celebratory kitty pic*
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/31079/
> ...


Indeed it has.


----------



## Hungryjackal (Dec 30, 2005)

I have found a new bug in the favorites list under the account section.  Whenever I click any picture to view it, a totally different picture appears that I have not faved.  Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hungryjackal said:
			
		

> I have found a new bug in the favorites list under the account section.  Whenever I click any picture to view it, a totally different picture appears that I have not faved.  Is this happening to anyone else?


Greetings!

Just had a look at your own page and all those +fav links work OK for me.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Hungryjackal =>

```
Dragomike Bigger by Blue on December 30th, 2005
Mr. Labrador's Sweatpants 	December 29th, 2005
Volunteers 6 	December 29th, 2005
Volunteers 5 	December 29th, 2005
Volunteers 4 	December 29th, 2005
Volunteers 3 	December 29th, 2005
Volunteers 2 	December 29th, 2005
Volunteers 1 	December 29th, 2005
Chubeko carries herslef along 	December 29th, 2005
Rudolph's Day Off 2 	December 28th, 2005
```
Do you have a specific example that doesn't work for you (with links), please?


----------



## Pico (Dec 30, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Hungryjackal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said they're the wrong images when he looks at them in his account.  Go to Account > Favorites list and try to click on one...For me, they all go to the wrong submissions.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 30, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> He said they're the wrong images when he looks at them in his account.  Go to Account > Favorites list and try to click on one...For me, they all go to the wrong submissions.


Check... Misread there.

Yup, same with the links for all those under my own account +favs; http://www.furaffinity.net/account/uncia2000/favs/

Know I hadn't really looked in there, before, to mass-manage these since mine are easily dealt with via the front page +favs at present.
Yeah, definitely a bug. No obvious consistency to the incorrect submission #s on the links, either.
Thanks (& to Hungryjackal)


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 31, 2005)

Hungryjackal said:
			
		

> I have found a new bug in the favorites list under the account section.  Whenever I click any picture to view it, a totally different picture appears that I have not faved.  Is this happening to anyone else?


I've been reporting and nagging on this bug forever, and it seemed like i was the only one running around clicking the links in that place...either way, still messed up, along with the ratings system in account management and neither has been added to the list.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tabuu-Lion said:
			
		

> Hungryjackal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, 'Lion; and for your own confirm-clear on that previous journal bug. 

Heh. And I was also "nagging" about the bug list/status not being updated.
Not sure whether that's pending the introduction of a long-term bug management system, or not, but I do know it would be good to see the list updated to get a feel for the progress that has been made and the current state-of-play/priorities.

Please do keep a note of any problems you find and especially prod the higher profile/higher impact ones over this way for now. Much appreciated (& likewise to other people making such a contribution to the community). Hopefully when tech have dug their way through the current priority issues, will be able to work their way down the other lists, too.

_(*g* Ain't it so much easier for me to say all that and not actually have to do the bugfix work myself!  Thanks...)_


----------



## Suule (Dec 31, 2005)

I think that this whole 'mess-up' arose when one of the old backups were revived and set the whole database a bit back. While the +fav entries were pointing to the old pics, new ones were uploaded with the same idents and thus something like that arose.


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 31, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Thank you, 'Lion; and for your own confirm-clear on that previous journal bug.
> 
> Heh. And I was also "nagging" about the bug list/status not being updated.
> Not sure whether that's pending the introduction of a long-term bug management system, or not, but I do know it would be good to see the list updated to get a feel for the progress that has been made and the current state-of-play/priorities.
> ...



LOL it's no problem.

I really think some other people with a good mind for documenting ought to bat cleanup on the list or at least work on another "unofficial" list.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

Is anyone else still having "issues" with *FA's notes/messaging system*?

Don't just mean functionality such as inability to see one's own "outbox" (_unless I'm missing something?_), but problems with notes going missing, being unable to reply to them, etc.?

As an example of the last of those, I currently have;
> http://www.furaffinity.net/note/2932/ (hopefully only viewable by admin)
which when I hit "Reply", takes me to 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/reply/kyrin//
> - Not Found
> - The requested URL /reply/kyrin// was not found on this server.

(presumably because the original message had "No Subject"!? :?

Strange messaging system... 

=

Anyone with any other issues re. the FA Notes?
If so, please report any (apparent) "Bugs" here, and "suggestions for improvement" in the suggestion thread for examination/ consideration/ prioritisation.
_Thanks in advance! _


----------



## Pico (Jan 1, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> _notes stuff_



Ah yes, the notes system.  Oddly enough, when I click on the link to the note that you have provided, it takes me to a page with a blank note that looks like this:

"User note
From: on December 31st, 1969 07:48 PM
Subject:

[Reply]"

Well, at least we can't view other people's notes, but one would assume that we'd be taken to an error page for trying to do so.  Also, it seems quite odd to me that when you reply to a note you get taken to a url like this:

http://www.furaffinity.net/reply/username/titleOfNote/

It seems like a poor system because whatever is written as titleOfNote gets placed in the subject of the reply, preceeded by RE:.  You can change titleOfNote to anything you want and it will change the subject on the page (I've noticed this in many other places on FA, hmmmm).

http://www.furaffinity.net/reply/pico/testlol

Anyway, I pointed the following out elsewhere, but I might as well mention it again.  Whenever you reply to a note, a RE: gets attached to the front.  And it does this for each reply, so if you've sent a note back and forth with someone the subject ends up looking like RE: RE: RE: etc.

If you put any html in the subject line, a period, space, backslash, forwardslash,  etc., the note will be sent ok, but you can't reply to it (gives a 404 error):

http://www.furaffinity.net/reply/pico/%3Cb%3Ewhat%3C/b%3E/

If you reply to a note that has a single quote or double quote, you get a lovely little  tacked in there:

http://www.furaffinity.net/reply/pico/''''''''

Lastly, we should be able to send notes to ourselves, for testing purposes, etc.


----------



## Myr (Jan 1, 2006)

I received and replied to a note no problem earlier. The note did have a subject and the RE: upon my reply did show up automatically too. No errors.

I haven't been able to test like Pico did. I'll give it a try sometime since I have two accounts.

On a side note, my avatar got deleted off my inactive account, but it didn't get deleted off the active account. They were both the same file on my system.


----------



## Foxiekins (Jan 2, 2006)

*Page has Expired...?*

Lately, it seems like I'll look at a picture, and then try backing up to the gallery the picture was in, and just about every time I get a message saying the Page has Expired and is No Longer Available...

At that point, I have to close Fur Affinity and start completely over...

So I'm having to restart every time I look at an image...


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Page has Expired...?*



			
				Foxiekins said:
			
		

> Lately, it seems like I'll look at a picture, and then try backing up to the gallery the picture was in, and just about every time I get a message saying the Page has Expired and is No Longer Available...
> 
> At that point, I have to close Fur Affinity and start completely over...
> 
> So I'm having to restart every time I look at an image...


Heya, foxy!
Eh... have you tried clearing out all your cookies, recently, just in case that's causing a problem somehow?
Think that sounds like a local usability problem to yourself, otherwise the board would've swamped by similar shouts.

In case we need to know, what browser are you using, too?


----------



## Xax (Jan 2, 2006)

It sounds like his browser isn't set up to resend post data, is what it sounds like, although I might be wrong.

Check in your browser settings for a setting about automatically resending form data (which you would want to turn on) (or about reloading pages when using the back button (which you would want to turn off)) or just hard-refresh the page (F5 or Ctrl+F5), both of which should kind of fix the issue. If I'm right.


----------



## StelardActek (Jan 4, 2006)

I've found a few bugs that need looking at:

* Species and gender data are not saved when first uploading a submission. You have to go back and edit the submission to enter them.
* The submission process allows you to upload a PNG without a thumbnail image, despite the fact that FA does not scale PNGs (which is a bug in itself, in my oppinion).
* Editing a submission to upload a replacement image, a new or replacement thumbnail, or both, fails. After waiting for the file to be sent, you get a blank page, and no change takes place.

Also, Cellshading, Abstract, Other Male is a strange set of default settings. Perhaps the site could keep track of an artist's last upload, or upload trend?

Further:

* Mood never shows on the main page for me. Also, every time I edit my settings, I become 'accomplished'.
* Every time I edit my settings, I become a 'photographer'. Why the hell is that even in the list? Aren't unmanipulated photoes disallowed on FA?

One more for the road. My avatar got lost recently. As in, today. I think the same has happened to a friend, also today.


----------



## Myle (Jan 4, 2006)

Dunno? if this has already been announced, but it seems I don?t get submission  alerts in my message centre from many of the people I am watching.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 4, 2006)

Myle said:
			
		

> Dunno? if this has already been announced, but it seems I don?t get submission  alerts in my message centre from many of the people I am watching.


No, I don't recall that _specific_ issue being mentioned before, Myle.

Any particular names of people whose submissions aren't turning up on your "New Submissions" list?
And definitely with regards to new submissions only, rather than artists who may have recently re-imported their works into their current account?

Thanks for the note: has any one else spotted a problem like this?


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Jan 4, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> No, I don't recall that _specific_ issue being mentioned before, Myle.
> 
> Any particular names of people whose submissions aren't turning up on your "New Submissions" list?
> And definitely with regards to new submissions only, rather than artists who may have recently re-imported their works into their current account?
> ...


I dunno if this helps in pinning it down a bit, but I know that only 15 submissions (the 15 most recent) visually show on new submissions page in the message center. There's no way to turn to the next page of submissions, or show more submissions than 15 at a time. Only way for now to deal with that (until the admins put a paging feature on it) is to clear out the 15 most recent to get to the older ones :

Is that what it might be?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 4, 2006)

Myle said:
			
		

> Dunno? if this has already been announced, but it seems I don?t get submission  alerts in my message centre from many of the people I am watching.


I know it's still got some quirks with submissions which are stories, music, but we're going to fix that.


----------



## Pico (Jan 4, 2006)

This could just be happening to me, but I can't get the page of the user, butts, to load (I just get a blank page).  I get her submissions in my message center and can click on them and see them fine, but i can't actually visit her main page.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/butts/

However, I CAN visit her gallery.  Weird.


----------



## Suule (Jan 4, 2006)

Strange, I can visit her page.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 4, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/butts/
> 
> However, I CAN visit her gallery.  Weird.


Works AOK here, too, Pico.

To the best of your knowledge, you're not in her "block" list for any reason, are you?
(And the "block list" still only works for the last-listed user, afaik, so at least one bug remaining in that mechanism).


----------



## Myle (Jan 4, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Myle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kumowolf/

Theres one of the most recent ones.. I noticed his submission http://www.furaffinity.net/view/36075/ was listed in the new uploads but not in my message centre. I am still watching him I just checked..


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 4, 2006)

Myle said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Myle. Yes, that's definitely a new submission (4th January 2006).

Hrmm... Not sure how the code/data works to indicate that there's been a new submission made for a +watched user.
Is definitely one to keep an eye out for, if the reason isn't immediately apparent to our techs, since +watches are a driving force for the community as a whole.


----------



## Xax (Jan 4, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> This could just be happening to me, but I can't get the page of the user, butts, to load (I just get a blank page).  I get her submissions in my message center and can click on them and see them fine, but i can't actually visit her main page.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/butts/
> 
> However, I CAN visit her gallery.  Weird.



You know, pico, I get that error with a certain FA user, too (not this one, though). I just kind of assumed I had been surreptitiously added to their block list.

BTW if so then the block thing really doesn't work terribly well-- you can really get in through the cracks, because only a portion of that user's page is blocked out.


----------



## Pico (Jan 4, 2006)

Xax said:
			
		

> You know, pico, I get that error with a certain FA user, too (not this one, though). I just kind of assumed I had been surreptitiously added to their block list.
> 
> BTW if so then the block thing really doesn't work terribly well-- you can really get in through the cracks, because only a portion of that user's page is blocked out.



haha yeah, come to think of it she probably did ban me for lols, but I /can/ still comment on her submissions, view her gallery and journal, etc.


----------



## Xax (Jan 4, 2006)

FA's supposed to have a "you are banned from this page" template, too.

Instead of, y'know, zero-byte blank pages.

I guess add that to the list!


----------



## StelardActek (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't usually view FA in Opera, but I did recently, and I noticed that most avatars and thumbnails will generate a little pop up thing. This doesn't work in Firefox for me. I'm running version 1.5 on Windows x64. The JavaScript console gives me the following error for every pixel the mouse moves over the page:

Error: [JavaScript Error: "doc is not defined" {file: "http://www.furaffinity.net/" line: 428}]
Source File: http://www.furaffinity.net/
Line: 428

Also, a small cosmetic thing. On my userpage, and on that of anyone else who has entered profile information, the border around the avatar is elongated vertically, to match the bottom of the profile text. I can give a screenshot if it is needed. This happens in Opera 8.5 as well as Firefox 1.5


----------



## Foxiekins (Jan 8, 2006)

*Cookies...*

An announcement said to delete all FA related cookies if you are having problems being logged out or with logging in...  However, I have no idea how FA related cookies are told apart from all the other cookies there might be on my system...


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Cookies...*



			
				Foxiekins said:
			
		

> An announcement said to delete all FA related cookies if you are having problems being logged out or with logging in...  However, I have no idea how FA related cookies are told apart from all the other cookies there might be on my system...


What browser are you running? Just try clearing ALL your cookies/cache, and that should (should) solve the problem. If it doesn't let us know.


----------



## Sisco (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm getting mysql errors when trying to log in to fur affinity


----------



## Sisco (Jan 9, 2006)

actually ignore that seems to be working fine now


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 9, 2006)

Sisco said:
			
		

> actually ignore that seems to be working fine now


Thanks for the note, Sisco.

Yeah, that was one of our "short" slowdowns/brief outages.
We're logging these on the "[FA Slowdown/Outage log, fyi]" thread to try spot the patterns and hopefully resolve any underlying issues (per Dragoneer's post above, in that thread).

Many thanks for the report. Please do keep reporting any bugs/problems/issues/suggestions, etc.


----------



## Pachyman (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey gang!

  Just FYI - my 'pageview' counter, and several 'imageview' counters for people I'm watching, have not worked since 1/10/06.  

  For example, I've had a shout and a +watch since then (so I know folks have been at my page) - but my 'pageviews' hasn't moved from 1528.  

  Plus, I've seen several new submissions with comments and faves - that have been viewed 0 times.  

  I know this isn't a big deal - just thought I'd let you guys know


----------



## TORA (Jan 11, 2006)

Heh heh... I thought it was just my unpopularity too... My page views is stuck at 1400...


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks y'both.



			
				Pachyman said:
			
		

> Hey gang!
> 
> Just FYI - my 'pageview' counter, and several 'imageview' counters for people I'm watching, have not worked since 1/10/06...


Yeah, had noticed that bug. However, I've heard precisely zero from the techs/admins regarding either the scope or a fix.
Would have been pushing a bit harder for news, last night, were it not for the lengthy and severe slowdown/outage (~4 hours) which was obviously top priority for the techs. Am guessing they might be looking to ensure that doesn't recur again at peak time, tonight, rather than fix the pageview/imageview counts first.

There's nothing on the "Admin notice bar" at the top of the FA pages to explain the situation both last night and at present, though. 

=
Thanks to everyone - and I've seen around a dozen notes thus far - for holding fire on any negative critique, but drawing these matters to admin/tech attention in a postive, yet concerned fashion, instead.
Rest assured they'll be looking to resolve those in as timely a manner as possible without compromising the system further.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 11, 2006)

Certain character in notes still disable replying. IE, Uncia sent me a note with the title "+favs & ct." I think, and I was unable to hit reply.


----------



## runwiled (Jan 11, 2006)

Just confirming that pageviews aren't counting up anymore. They seem to have been stuck since late on the 9th, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Karakina (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes i have the same problem. Mine stopped at the 8th...at 61.


----------



## zannah (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep, my pageviews are stuck too.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 12, 2006)

Approximatley 18:45 Eastern Standard time, I hit FA for the first time today to find that all the images are broken links.

---PCJ


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 12, 2006)

RailRide said:
			
		

> Approximatley 18:45 Eastern Standard time, I hit FA for the first time today to find that all the images are broken links.
> 
> ---PCJ


Can't see that here, at present, on "Browse" or elsewhere.
(Current pic on http://www.furaffinity.net/browse/ => http://www.furaffinity.net/view/43256/ )

Could you post a few of the URLs you're getting on mouseover, please.
(Or are the images displaying as "X"s, do you mean?)


----------



## UndyingSong (Jan 12, 2006)

Images within my and other's galleries appear not to be getting any views, however they have +favs.

Is it even possible to have any favorites, but on the same picture no views?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 12, 2006)

UndyingSong said:
			
		

> Images within my and other's galleries appear not to be getting any views, however they have +favs.
> 
> Is it even possible to have any favorites, but on the same picture no views?


Yup, as above... 
=> http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=6352&highlight=#6352
I've seen some images with >10 +favs, but 0 pageviews.

We're still awaiting an update for resolution of this; but, as noted, the problems with the server grinding to a halt around peak time because of maxxed connections _may_ be top of the list, with the issue of the account import emails going missing somewhere just behind.

Unfortunately, the lack of pagecount incrementing is a very high visibility bug, even though it doesn't stop system usage.
(On the plus side, it may have slowed down submission uploads the last day or two (most people love to see pagecounts, understandably!), which may have eased the connections/users issues somewhat).

"Keep an eye open" is the best I can offer at present, sorry, and hoping the number of user-facing issues will be very much reduced over the next week or so. There is a huge amount of activity still going on in the community and credit to people for expressing their confidence that things will be fixed, thus. Thank you.

=
_(All comments, jm-02-c/afaik, of course. I can't speak for our techs/admin)_


----------



## RailRide (Jan 15, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Can't see that here, at present, on "Browse" or elsewhere.
> (Current pic on http://www.furaffinity.net/browse/ => http://www.furaffinity.net/view/43256/ )
> 
> Could you post a few of the URLs you're getting on mouseover, please.
> (Or are the images displaying as "X"s, do you mean?)



Sorry, didn't see this earlier. The symptom vanished when I started Browse mode.

At the moment, I'm trying to upload a .GIF image accompanied by a .JPG thumbnail, and FA keeps telling me "A thumbnail is required for .GIF images". I've tried the thumbnail first as a GIF, then re-did it as a JPG without success. I really dislike U/L-ing lineart as JPG, for all the usual reasons, but I see no way around this.

EDIT: Looking at the archived copies of my FA 1.0 uploads, I see that my thumbnail files were also .GIF. Soooo....what's the deal nowadays?

---PCJ


----------



## Midnightdragon22 (Jan 16, 2006)

The site loads so slow that it times out and I can never seem to get anything done. Cant upload, send messages, shouts or even click on an icon to visit an artist's page..it always comes up as "website is not responding...try again later." This is like really annoying. I have like 30 submissions to comment on and they keep piling up because I cant send my comments. 

Is this fixable?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 17, 2006)

Midnightdragon22 said:
			
		

> The site loads so slow that it times out and I can never seem to get anything done. Cant upload, send messages, shouts or even click on an icon to visit an artist's page..it always comes up as "website is not responding...try again later." This is like really annoying. I have like 30 submissions to comment on and they keep piling up because I cant send my comments.
> 
> Is this fixable?


Yeah, more RAM is the primary requirement.
See http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=6540&highlight=#6540 .

At present, the best I can suggest is not to try to do so much at/near "peak time" (about a four hour slot per day, as far as I can tell).
User home pages in particular are _very_ slow, around then. 
Not exactly the sort of news anyone really wants to here, yeah...

I will be asking the techs about this issue again, just now, in Dragoneer's absence.

Thank you for trying to build the community so enthusiastically. I know there are many others like you, 'dragon.


----------



## Midnightdragon22 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for your help once again, Uncia2000. It's great to have you around. *Looks at you and squints a smile*


----------



## UndyingSong (Jan 18, 2006)

Midnightdragon22 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help once again, Uncia2000. It's great to have you around. *Looks at you and squints a smile*



Ditto!


----------



## ronnyfox (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't know if you know this already... but it's not counting favorites.


----------



## Grave (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah ive nee getting an uber slow site experiance alot recently as well as a MYSql error at least twice a day now...


----------



## Almafeta (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's a funky bug I'm starting to see:

Every so often, the message counts at the top of the page will repeat the stuff in messages 2.  For example, ( 14S, 1C, 7J, 6F ) will show as ( 14S, 1C, 7J, 6F1C, 7J, 6F ).

It's not common or important, but it's happening...


----------

